# amitiza addicting?



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

Since Zelnorm was taken off the market, I have been using Amitiza along with 1/2 a Zelnorm a day (to conserve the stash). Problem is, that combination worked well at first and now it seems to be wearing off. I am so stressed about this. I felt so good when I thought at least I had an option to help me go when I travel. Does anyone know if the Amitiza is addicting? So, if I stop, will I be worse off? I need SOMETHING that I can count on when I travel. In order to go each day, I have to spend half of the day just sitting quietly. ANY interruption in my day ceases the process....bowels just seem to stop! How can that be! Can stress really stop medication from working? I'm soooooo frustrated and at my wit's end. nogo


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

nogo said:


> Since Zelnorm was taken off the market, I have been using Amitiza along with 1/2 a Zelnorm a day (to conserve the stash). Problem is, that combination worked well at first and now it seems to be wearing off. I am so stressed about this. I felt so good when I thought at least I had an option to help me go when I travel. Does anyone know if the Amitiza is addicting? So, if I stop, will I be worse off? I need SOMETHING that I can count on when I travel. In order to go each day, I have to spend half of the day just sitting quietly. ANY interruption in my day ceases the process....bowels just seem to stop! How can that be! Can stress really stop medication from working? I'm soooooo frustrated and at my wit's end. nogo


I did the same thing and am having the same reaction. I am taking 1 zelnorm and 1 amitiza now. It worked at first but now I am having this problem too. I don't know what is going on either.


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

have you tried prune juice with pulp as well? Sometimes that helps. nogo


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Have you been experiencing any side effects for the amitza? I took it for the first week and got really nauseated and had trouble breathing. I was on zelnorm for 4 years and its a bummer they took it off the market. I was at least using the bathroom every other day instead of not at all.Fordgirl


nogo said:


> Since Zelnorm was taken off the market, I have been using Amitiza along with 1/2 a Zelnorm a day (to conserve the stash). Problem is, that combination worked well at first and now it seems to be wearing off. I am so stressed about this. I felt so good when I thought at least I had an option to help me go when I travel. Does anyone know if the Amitiza is addicting? So, if I stop, will I be worse off? I need SOMETHING that I can count on when I travel. In order to go each day, I have to spend half of the day just sitting quietly. ANY interruption in my day ceases the process....bowels just seem to stop! How can that be! Can stress really stop medication from working? I'm soooooo frustrated and at my wit's end. nogo


----------



## jane2423 (Jun 7, 2007)

My doctor actually changed me to Amitza 6 months ago, before Zelnorm was taking off the market. Yes, the side effects are horrible and they really do not get better for me, I just learn to know what to expect. You have to eat a large meal when you take them to help with some of them.But yes, I would have to agree with you, it does feel like my body gets used to it because if for some reason I have not taken it for a couple of days, when I do, I go to the bathroom so good but when taken daily it really does not work all that well.... I need to talk to my doctor about that.


----------



## 16004 (Nov 17, 2006)

You also have to go throough the "Quiet period" in order to go? I can't believe it. I thought I was the only one that needed quiet time in the morning in order to have a bm. I have to get up at 5:00 every morning so that I have 1-1 1/2 hours before my kids wake up. I can't be running around, I have to sit and watch tv, read, go on the computer...if I sleep in, sleep out...it seems like everything gets trapped and I can't go until the following day.I just had to respond because I thought I was alone on that.Anyway, I've been on Amitiza for a year in July. I was on Zelnorm too but have done fine since it was taken off the market. I haven't had anything of a lessening affect..I've been pretty consistent and even lessened my dose of Amitiza to once a day in the pm. Thank god, because the am dose made me so nauseous! May be a silly question but do you take stool softener or fiber supp?


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I need a 1.5 hour quiet period too. Before getting out of the bed, I do deep breathing while lying down. That gives sensation for the first BM. I get out of the bed and take lemon water. Then have the first BM. Then prepare oatmeal. Sit down in a particular pose(difficult to describe in words) but essenitallly it squeezes the left side of the abdomen (where the stool is probably trapped). Then browse PC (do absent minded things) -. About an hour later if I am lucky I get sensation for the second BM. Then I have to do some breathing again to let it out and I am done.I am not sure how long can I continue with this though. For the past 1 year I have spent any night anywhere else apart from home. The reason is that I need the 1.5 hour quiet time to do my BMI am still wondering how people live this kind of life for years.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes, i absolutely have to have the quiet time too when i first get up. it's at least two hours for me, even with zelnorm, and usually a bit more on my bad days when i'm not taking zelnorm (zelnorm won't work for me if i take it every day) and oh yes i too thought i was the only one in the world who was like this (thought i was hopelessly neurotic) until i found this board and read that others were like this too--honestly, i cried when i first read that i wasn't alone on this. and yes, i've lived like this for about 40 years and it is very hard and frustrating and can be depressing at times. but you do what you have to do. at least when i'm able to follow my early am routine it helps. when i'm forced to deviate from my schedule (like have to travel and stay over night somewhere--share a room etc) i get terribly backed up and even laxatives and enemas only help a little then) i'm so lucky to have a very patient supportive husband who understands but no one else does and people do wonder why i avoid overnight travel and get up so early etc. and it limits my job options too. i had really bad c problems when i had to work the afternoon shift because i had no early morning quiet and privacy. i wish i could just be normal (don't we all)


----------

